# Nikos....I need help too please



## Compassion (Oct 24, 2003)

Hi Nikos,

Sorry to bother you, I know you must be very busy. But, the search feature is not working properly. When I search for something, every thing that pops up are just post from today. My topic or subject does not appear. Please let me know what else I can do.

Thank you kindly,
Compassion


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Oct 24, 2003)

While I am not Nikos (he's my daughter's father...shhh, don't tell anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but when you do a search, there is a feature called 'date range' which is to the right/middle of your screen.  Make sure you click on the drop down arrow which gives you (days, weeks, months, years) and put a number b4 it.  HTH


----------



## pebbles (Oct 24, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*CaramelHonee said:* 
While I am not Nikos (he's my daughter's father...shhh, don't tell anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Busy man that Nikos!


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Oct 24, 2003)

Heyyyy... how'd you find out... it was supposed to be a secret and i only told Compassion


----------



## pebbles (Oct 24, 2003)

LOL!!


----------



## dimopoulos (Oct 24, 2003)

Damn! One of my secrets is out! Now Pebbles will be all upset saying (understandably) that I am cheating on her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry honey. It was just that one time... and I was vulnurable... and yada yada yada (cows and pigs flying)...






Nikos


----------



## pebbles (Oct 24, 2003)

LOL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Men, you're all the same!!


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Oct 24, 2003)

HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE... I really love this board


----------



## Compassion (Oct 24, 2003)

Thanks Carmelhonee. I'll try it that way. Normally I just leave the dates open and select all posts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nikos...yes...you must be a busy man!~  Hi Pebbles!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blessings,
Compassion


----------



## pebbles (Oct 24, 2003)

Hi Compassion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CaramelHonee, I love this board too!! I really missed you guys!


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Oct 24, 2003)

I seriously COULD NOT function without this board.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's official, I am a LHCF Junkee and proud of it!!!


----------



## dimopoulos (Oct 24, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*CaramelHonee said:* 
I seriously COULD NOT function without this board.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's official, I am a LHCF Junkee and proud of it!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]


























Nikos


----------



## dimopoulos (Oct 24, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*pebbles said:* 
LOL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Men, you're all the same!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]
What can I say... It was a mistake... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nikos


----------



## pebbles (Oct 24, 2003)

LOL! Right...


----------



## LaSandi (Oct 24, 2003)

CaramelHonee, I recognized the back of your head.  This is your boss....get off this board and get back to work.  Ever since she discovered this board, I can't get my work done!!


----------



## dimopoulos (Oct 24, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*LaSandi said:* 
CaramelHonee, I recognized the back of your head.  This is your boss....get off this board and get back to work.  Ever since she discovered this board, I can't get my work done!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[/ QUOTE ]

































Nikos


----------



## pebbles (Oct 24, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*LaSandi said:* 
CaramelHonee, I recognized the back of your head.  This is your boss....get off this board and get back to work.  Ever since she discovered this board, I can't get my work done!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[/ QUOTE ]

LOL!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now that's funny!


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Oct 25, 2003)

As you can see now, I did not post anything else on Friday... today is saturday... I WAS BUSTED...


----------



## pebbles (Oct 25, 2003)

OOPS!!


----------



## dimopoulos (Oct 25, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*CaramelHonee said:* 
As you can see now, I did not post anything else on Friday... today is saturday... I WAS BUSTED... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[/ QUOTE ]






































Nikos


----------

